

Ask HN: Native Development Proxy for Mac - halotrope

When developing API-Heavy apps I am using a mix of Charles proxy and Burp Suite to listen on and manipulate HTTP calls. Both do the job very well and are really powerful in my opinion. While not missing anything feature-wise both are Java-Based and seem to negatively affect my System stability, are rather slow and quite resource hogs even on my reasonably powerful machine. I tried to find some native implementation that would let me listen on HTTP from e.g the Browser, Simulator and Devices, let me throttle the connection and manipulate requests &#x2F; responses but did not have any success. Is anyone here aware of an app that roughly does what I outlined while being not Java based? Price is not so much an issue.
======
addisonleong
I'm not sure how well this will suit your needs, but there is an alpha of
Fiddler for Mac that might work. As far as I know it's run through Mono which
isn't fully native so it might not be what you're looking for.

------
marvel_boy
Looking for the same thing. Anyone knows of a non-java tool?

------
stray
Is mitmproxy something that would work for you?

~~~
halotrope
Not so much. I really appreciate the ease of use for e.g. Charles. Especially
that it is smart about responses like parsing json/showing images etc. I am
aware of and know how to use tools like mitmproxy, wireshark tcpdump and the
likes but find it to difficult to use them when the networking part is not
your primary focus. Would really love an fast and easy gui tool for these
matters. Especially since our QA has the same problem and they are usually
non-technical so it would not really work for them.

